
Snap packages for 9.3.15, 9.4.10, 9.5.5 and 9.6.1 available - linuxhiker
https://www.commandprompt.com/blog/ubuntu_snap_packages_postgresql/
======
mhall119
Can you change the title to specify that these are PostgreSQL packages?

